# Pigeon Genetics Calculator



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Check this link out!

http://www.national-federation.co.uk/Pigeon_Calculator_Advanced.htm


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Thats very clever- way too complicated for me to work out though!


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

That's GREAT! I've always loved these kind of things and genetics for using in this kind of stuff was the main reason why I wanted (past tense being the important thing xD) to study genetic engineering.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Neat but confusing !


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

thanx it's alot of fun thinking of the possibilities lol


----------

